# Spinnerbait nachbauen



## SCREAM (10. März 2009)

hi leute
wie oben beschrieben würde ich gern ein paar spinnerbaits nachbauen .weil meine lieblingsmarken illex und mb zwischen 15 und 20 € sind mir einfach zu teuer
als erstes hätt ich gern einen tipp für den draht mit bezugsquelle


----------



## diemai (10. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ SCREAM

Schau' mal http://www.hakuma.de , V2A Schweißdraht kaufe ich bei einer Filiale der Firma "Frohnius-Schweißtechnik"(google 'mal) , die ist in Talkau , an der A24 Richtung Berlin .

Sonst gibt's alle Teile bei diversen Webshops , schau 'mal aufhttp://www.lurefishinguk.com , auf der Startseite auf "links" gehen , neben vielen amerikanischen und britischen Shops sind da auch einige deutsche und holländische Versender , z.B. http://www.lureparts.nl .

Mußt' 'n büschen schau'n , du findest dort eigentlich alles , was man braucht , beim Ami gibt's auch schon fertig gegossene Spinnerbait-Rahmen , bei einigen auch die schwereren in Musky-Größe .

                                 viel Glück#h , diemai


----------



## SCREAM (10. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

danke für die links vor allem  http://www.lureparts.nl hat mir sehr geholfen
den draht hab ich jetzt v4a 0,8 mm
jetzt muss ich mir ne biegevorrichtung und eine gussform basteln oder erwerben habt ihr tipps für mich ?vor allem wegen der gussform


----------



## diemai (10. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ SCREAM

0,8 mm V2A ist bestimmt nicht stabil genug , der wird sich zu schnell verbiegen , der taugt nur für kleinere Spinner und Wobbler .

Spinnerbait-Draht ist dicker und verbiegt sich auch nicht so schnell , allerdings müssen die Einhängebügel und Perlen auch noch 'raufpassen .

Gussformen für Spinnerbaits wirst du hierzulande wohl kaum finden , mußt wohl beim Ami schauen . 

Ich habe meine Gußformen immer aus Alu-Platten gebaut , das hängt aber sehr von den verfügbaren Werkzeugen/Maschinen ab .

Einfache Spinnerbaits kann man auch ohne Bleiguß bauen , einfach nur mit einer Bleiolive , wobeit der Einzelhaken mit einigen Drahtwicklungen um den Schaft fixiert wird .

Eine Biegevorrichtung baut man sich einfach aus einem Brettchen mit eigeschlagenen Nägeln , bei denen die Köpfe abgekniffen werden , mit 'ner Spitzzange wird den der Draht da 'rum gebogen .

Wieso bist du eigentlich so versessen auf die Dinger , ich hab' so einige , hab' aber noch nie damit gefangen ?

Will'ste damit auf Hecht in verkrauteten Gewässern ?

                      Gruß#h , diemai


----------



## SCREAM (11. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*



diemai schrieb:


> @ SCREAM
> 
> 
> Wieso bist du eigentlich so versessen auf die Dinger , ich hab' so einige , hab' aber noch nie damit gefangen ?
> ...



verkrautete gewässer,seerosenfelder und flachwasserzonen hab ich hier zuhauf und jede art von aktivem angeln interresiert mich und muss ich mal ausgeübt haben . falls du die "dinger" nicht mehr brauchst setz mal ein paar bilder rein und schick mir ein günstiges angebot


----------



## diemai (11. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ SCREAM

Sorry , aber auch wenn ich noch nichts darauf gefangen habe , heißt das ja nicht automatisch , das ich sie loswerden möchte !

Es gibt da einen größeren Teich in Nordwest-Mecklenburg , in dem ich gelegentlich angle , da kann man nur Spinnerbaits und Oberflächenköder fischen(hab' ich nach einigen Abrissen und Gesprächen mit Einheimischen gemerkt) , da das Loch voll mit Baumstümpfen ist ! 
Das ist eine Senke , die vor Jahrzehnten 'mal vollgelaufen ist , der Auwald darin wurde damals vom Eis aus abgesägt , die Stümpfe stehen noch .

Sonst fische ich öfters 'mal sogenannte "Jig-Spinner" , natürlich Eigenbau , die sind allerdings kein Ersatz für Spinnerbaits , da der Haken nicht fest mit dem Drahtarm verbunden ist und sie eigentlich für's grundnahe Fischen auf Zander konstruiert sind .

In solchen von dir beschriebenen Gewässern fische ich auch lieber Oberflächenköder , mitten in den Seerosen kann man eigentlich nur solche Köder nehmen :

http://www.snagproof.com

Die kann man sogar in Bäume reinwerfen , solange die Schnur sich nicht verwickelt , kommen sie wieder 'raus .

Allerdings ist die Fehlbißrate sehr hoch(aber sie fischen dort , wo ALLE anderen nicht hinkommen) , da der Hecht sie richtig voll nehmen muß .
Es sind eben Schwarzbarsch-Köder , diese Fische saugen ja die Beute richtig tief ein , unserer Hecht packt sie erstmal nur mit den Zähnen .

Das Foto zeigt einen solchen oben erwähnten Jig-Spinner .

Werde 'mal schauen , ob ich noch 'n paar Fotos von Eigenbauten(nicht nur von mir) machen kann , sozusagen als Anregung für dich .

                                 Bis dann#6 , diemai


----------



## diemai (11. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ SCREAM

So , habe 'mal n' paar Pics geschossen , zu sehen sind Spinnerbaits mit gegossenem Kopf , die ich 'mal von einem holländischen Bastler eingetauscht habe , die Gummischürzen sind von mir .

Die Teile mit den Bucktails habe ich von einem belgischen Freund eingetauscht , die Gußform für die Köpfe habe ich für ihn aus Alu-Platten gebaut .

Das dritte Bild zeigt Eigenbauten von mir , einen Buzzbait aus einem Suppenlöffel mit aufgenietetem Einzelhaken und Gummischürze von http://www.mooreslures.com , die beiden kleinen Barsch-Köder dürften vielleicht für dich am interessantesten sein , solche Teile(natürlich auch größer) lassen sich ohne größeren Aufwand nachbauen .

Man nimmt einfach ein tropfenförmiges Laufblei(hier hatte ich nur Kugelbleie in der kleinen Größe) , einen Octopus-Schwanz und einen langschenkligen , kräftigen Einzelhaken .

Den Haken spannt man in einen Schraubstock , führt seinen Draht von unten(gegenüber des Hakenbogens) durch das Öhr und wickelt ihn mit einer Spitzzange einige Male unterhalb des Öhrs stramm um den Hakenschenkel .

Dann wird das Blei und der Octopus aufgezogen .
Der Draht wird unmittelbar am Vorderende des Octopus-Kopfes nach oben geknickt , so das er nicht groß nach vorne rutschen kann .

Den Draht in Form biegen , die Schnuröse herstellen und die Perlen , und Blätter aufziehen(bei doppelblättrigen Ködern) .

Die Verschlußöse am oberen Ende sollte , anders wie gezeigt , offen gelassen werden , so das Schenkel an Schenkel liegt , der kurze Schenkel nach unten(dann bleibt dort weniger Kraut hängen) . 
Man kann die Öse mit einem Stück Schrumpfschlauch(Klemm hülse , o. ä.) sichern , so das der Wirbel nicht herrausgleiten kann . 
Ich traue diesen offenen Ösen nicht so , aber sie sind zur Krautabweisung leider nötig .

Will man seine Spinnerbaits tiefer fischen , sollte man Weidenblatt-Blätter montieren , für Flachläufer sind die runden Colorado-Blätter sinnvoller , da sie den Köder mehr nach oben drücken .

Bei zu kurzen Fehlbissen , oder wenn der Haken nicht weit genug hinter dem oberen Blatt steht , kann man , wie auf den Bildern zu sehen , sogenannte "Trailer-Hooks" montieren , die haben ein extragroßes Öhr , ob man die allerdings hierzulande bekommt , weiß ich nicht , habe meine aus USA .

                      Viel Glück #6, diemai


----------



## SCREAM (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

hi 
ich denke jetzt habe ich den richtigen draht für mich gefunden was haltet ihr von dem hier ?
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...e_to_display=DirektSearch&~cookies=1&cookie_n[1]=b2c_insert&cookie_v[1]=ZA&cookie_d[1]=&cookie_p[1]=%2f&cookie_e[1]=Sun%2c+19-Apr-2009+05%3a14%3a09+GMT&cookie_n[2]=b2c_hk_cookie&cookie_v[2]=WW2&cookie_d[2]=&cookie_p[2]=%2f&cookie_e[2]=Sun%2c+19-Apr-2009+05%3a14%3a09+GMT&scrwidth=1024

jetzt bräuchte ich noch nen tipp wegen der haken hersteller und grösse und spinnerblätter hersteller (obwohl ich die dann später auf der arbeit machen könnte falls ich grössere mengen brauche


----------



## diemai (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ SCREAM

Dein Link geht bei mir nicht auf , aber soweit ich weiß , gibt's bei Conrad keinen rostfreien Draht .

Falls das der Federstahldraht aus der Modellbau-Abteilung sein sollte........................der rostet wohl , zwar nicht so doll und schnell , aber er rostet !

Spinnerblätter gibt es bei http://www.hakuma.de , aber wenn du sie dir sowieso selber machen willst......! 

Ich baue meine Blätter aus 0,5 mm V2A Blech .

Auf der oben genannten amerikanischen Seite ist im Katalog irgendwo eine Größen-Skizze , die kannst du vielleicht als Schablonen benutzen ?

                                           Gruß #h, diemai


----------



## SCREAM (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

jo den draht meinte ich 
schade wenn er wirklich rostet aber ich werde bei conrad mal anrufen und mich nochmal genau erkundigen


----------



## Bobster (18. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

..man kanns kaum noch mit ansehen |uhoh:


Schau doch mal auf 3.2.1 unter 

Edelstahldraht !!!!!!!

Dort habe ich meinen in verschiedenen Stärken bekommen und bin zufrieden.

#h

Bobster


----------



## holle (23. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

www.pear.nl 
ist auch noch ne gute adresse für den spinnerbait-selbstbaumeister  
vom spinnerblatt, skirt über draht bis vorgefertigte spinnerbait-bodys ist dort alles was man zum spinnerbaitbau braucht zu haben. und auch vieles günstiger als bei lureparts.nl.


----------



## diemai (23. März 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ Holle

Toller Link , vielen Dank !

Als englisch ,-und plattdeutschsprachiger Norddeutscher kann ich das Holländische einigermaßen verstehen ..........nur sprechen dürfen sie das nicht....dann is' vorbei:q:q:q !

                                Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## MeyerChri (27. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

hey....

meint ihr das der geht und dass der dick genug ist, damit der hält??​


----------



## holle (27. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*



meyerchri schrieb:


> hey....
> 
> Meint ihr das der geht und dass der dick genug ist, damit der hält??​




*?*   ;+


----------



## diemai (27. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ MeyerChri

.............wo laufen sie denn , wo laufen sie denn......!!!|supergri|supergri|supergri

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## MeyerChri (27. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

lool!!  Ich Idiot^^ :-D :-D

vergessen den Link einzufügen!

So hier is er: http://cgi.ebay.de/25m-edelstahldraht-1-00mm_W0QQitemZ120412690587QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item120412690587&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

Oder ist der zu dünn??


----------



## holle (27. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

nöö, der passt. 
wenn du nicht gerade musky- oder waller-spinnerbaits bauen willst. |supergri
für die kleinen barschspinnerbaits kann man auch gern 0,8er nehmen. 
hab meinen v2a-draht immer von kai, er hat den v2a in 0,8mm und 1,0mm. und gute preise hat er auch. #6
einfach anschreiben und fragen.
lässt sich gut verarbeiten und auch die vor jahren gewässerten haben noch nicht mal flugrost.


----------



## diemai (28. April 2009)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

@ MeyerChri

Zu dünn auf keinen Fall ....kommt eher auf die Steife an !

Wenn ein Draht zu weich ist , wird er sich unter dem Druck des rotierenden Spinnerblattes und dem Gewicht des Bleikopfes verbiegen , das hängt aber auch mit von der Größe derselben ab .

Aber für kleinere bis mittlere Spinnerbaits paßt's scho' !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Blacktiger (1. April 2010)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

Spinnerbaits sind ganz leicht selber zu bauen.Als spinnerbait Achse  benutzt man Schweißdraht(gibts in Baumärkten zu kaufen)der auf  gewünschte länge zugeschnitten wird.Als nächstes benötigt man aus alten  unnützlichen spinnern Spinnerblätchen und Perlen also was das Herz  begehrt(Gewichte wie Blei müssen auch vorhanden sein)Dann kann man den  Schweißdraht je nach LAune mit Twistern,perlen,spinnerblättchen usw.  bestücken. zum Schluss wird der Spinnerbait am Ende mit einem Haken  bestückt.Jetzt muss er nur noch in der Badewannne oder so getestet  werden ob er auch gut läuft und fertig ist euer eigener Spinnerbait!!


----------



## Michl1086 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Spinnerbait nachbauen*

hi ihr Bastelmeister!

will jetzt, da ich einiges an Einzelteilen (Spinnblätter, Draht, Perlen) rumliegen und jetzt bald Urlaub hab, auch n paar spinnerbaits basteln...
soweit alles gut, coole Tips von euch!

aber sagt mal, wie befestigt ihr das Drahtgestänge in dem Jig-/Bleikopf!?


----------

